# Pics of my Bridge Boy



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Paula, those make me cry. I know how much he still means to you. He was very beautiful. Bless you Sam.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> Paula, those make me cry. I know how much he still means to you. He was very beautiful. Bless you Sam.


Thanks, These pics have been in DH's computer for almost 2 years. He printed out a couple that we've put in a collage, but I wanted them all, and I wanted to post them here months ago. I sent them to my daughter today. She's shedding a few tears and made "Sam in his Shades" her screensaver. I did too. I do miss him every day. I hope I have as many happy years with IKE.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sam really looks like he was enjoying his golden years in those pictures. The smile on his face tells the whole story. I can see why you miss him so.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't seem to do your Sam justice without the tools, but I hope you like this.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I can't seem to do your Sam justice without the tools, but I hope you like this.


Thank You So Much!!! I left my computer and return to find your lovely gift. I do so appreciate it!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How wonderful that you were able to give Sam a last weekend doing his favorite things. 

I just learned this week that Snapfish (and probably other on-line photo sites) allows users to make their own collages from favorite photos. I'm putting one together of my favorite New Mexico photographs that I plan to have framed.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> How wonderful that you were able to give Sam a last weekend doing his favorite things.
> 
> I just learned this week that on Snapfish (and probably other on-line photo sites) allows users to make their own collages from favorite photos. I'm putting one together of my favorite New Mexico photographs that I plan to have framed.


Thanks for the info....I do have a snapfish account, I'll check it out.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Scrapblog is easy and it's free. I just can't get the picture editing tools to show on my screen. Everything else works. I just have to tell everyone, it is very addicting as those that did this sort of work before me have mentioned! 

Sam looks like he had a wonderful life and you brought him joy right up until the very end.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank You everyone for your kind words. Sam did have a great life and enriched mine immeasurably. He made friends with everyone, even those hard hearted ones who had never liked dogs. He's the reason I have IKE today. I will only ever be owned by a Golden....as you all well understand.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

he truly looks iike a special personality -- like you said, he just looks like he'd made friend easy

was he a big boy??


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a sweet boy, makes me cry to see all the wonderful baby at the bridge.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run With Abandon Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The pictures of Samjust make me cry. He looks so happy and at peace. Love his big smile. I can see why you loved him so much and didnt mind freezing for him to enjoy his day at the beach. Run free sweet boy with my Ben until you can be with your family again.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When That First Picture Came Up My Heart Gave A Little Lurch. He Is Laying The Way My Kaycee Useto Lay With Her Front Legs Bent Out Sideways. I Always Thought That Looked So Uncomfortable,. I Have A Picture Of Her Like That, Only She Is Kinda On Her Side And It Doesn't Show As Much. But You Can Tell How Her Fron Legs Are Bent At Her Knees(?). I Neve Saw Another Dog Lie Like That Til The Pictures Of Your Boy. 

What A Beautiful Old Man He Was And I Know How Much You Still Miss Him. My Old Man Left Me May 15, 2007 At 12 Years, 3 Months, But He Didn't Havethat Beautiful White Face, Actually Had Very Little White On His Face. I Love Those "sugar"faces. Kaycee Left Me 5 WEEKKS AGO TOMORROW At 8 yrs & 9 mons And She Was Just Getting Some Sugar On Her Face.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What lovely memories you have of a very handsome old boy


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

3 goldens said:


> When That First Picture Came Up My Heart Gave A Little Lurch. He Is Laying The Way My Kaycee Useto Lay With Her Front Legs Bent Out Sideways. I Always Thought That Looked So Uncomfortable,. I Have A Picture Of Her Like That, Only She Is Kinda On Her Side And It Doesn't Show As Much. But You Can Tell How Her Fron Legs Are Bent At Her Knees(?). I Neve Saw Another Dog Lie Like That Til The Pictures Of Your Boy.
> 
> What A Beautiful Old Man He Was And I Know How Much You Still Miss Him. My Old Man Left Me May 15, 2007 At 12 Years, 3 Months, But He Didn't Havethat Beautiful White Face, Actually Had Very Little White On His Face. I Love Those "sugar"faces. Kaycee Left Me 5 WEEKKS AGO TOMORROW At 8 yrs & 9 mons And She Was Just Getting Some Sugar On Her Face.


I'm glad Sam's funny way of lying down touched you. He always laid like this. We joked that he was swimming on land I know the heartache you've been through and I hope you are doing well. I'm sure Sam and Hunter welcomed Kaycee with big tennis ball grins on their faces. Thank You for the kind reply for my Sam.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I always wanted to see more pictures of the golden boy you love so much and share stories of. He was really gorgeous, and SO happy, you can see from his smiling face in every picture. You gave him a great life!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my, my Sadie lays like that too! What wonderful pics of Sam, I do love his sweet face:smooch:. Kim and Steve did a beautiful job with your pics, didn't they? 
Hugs to you, your love for Sam shines through


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I must say "Thanks" to Steve. I feel doubly lucky, this is the second pic of Sam he's done. When I joined the Forum I posted a pic of Sam in the Bridge section and introduced myself and Ike. I only had 2 pics until recently and wanted to share my new ones. We've lost so many of our babies since I've joined and wanted to add my memories to yours.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have so many pics of my other goldens that are all regular pics, not digital. I need to get with it someday and scan them.
I also used a bunch of my Max photos to make a collage of him when he died. It's hanging in our bedroom and I look at it every night.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

What a treat to see these wonderful photos of Sam, Paula! Thanks so much or sharing them with us. I don't know that I've seen pics of him before now. I hope you appreciate that I had a really big and sweet smile on my face as I looked at these photos of your gorgeous boy! I love Kimm's collage she made for you - so precious! I'll be adding one she did for me as my new siggy soon too.

I love the Bridge photos that Steve does too, they're all so beautiful and that is when I got really choked up and am doing so again... but forcing a smile with tears in my eyes 

I loved reading about this trip yall had with your boy to the outer banks. What a beautiful place and your photos are just wonderful. I wish I started taking more photos of my pups before. I only have a few prized and precious photos of our sweet Calamity (Catahoula) at the bridge and Apple, our golden who crossed the bridge 6 months after Calamity! I'm making up for it by taking so many of Maggie, Dax and Nala that my extended family says they wonder if I still have 2 legged kids anymore - LOL.

The one of Sam in shades is my fav! I'd love to see it on the calendar too! while this is not as creative as Kimm's collage or Steves beautiful picture, I cropped and upped the tone curve on the shades pic and added a simple border. Hope you like it. If you'd like me to do that on a bigger/hicher quality version of that photo for print, please feel free to PM me. I copied this one from the post and it looks like a nicely compressed for web copy of the pic, so it might not be a good print quality.




Tiffany


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

TiffanyK said:


> What a treat to see these wonderful photos of Sam, Paula! Thanks so much or sharing them with us. I don't know that I've seen pics of him before now. I hope you appreciate that I had a really big and sweet smile on my face as I looked at these photos of your gorgeous boy! I love Kimm's collage she made for you - so precious! I'll be adding one she did for me as my new siggy soon too.
> 
> I love the Bridge photos that Steve does too, they're all so beautiful and that is when I got really choked up and am doing so again... but forcing a smile with tears in my eyes
> 
> ...




Wow, Another heartfelt Thanks. Tiffany that is beautiful. I'll PM you because I would like to have a copy for print. We printed a home 3x5 version to put with his ashes on the mantel, but I like your version much better!!! You have all been so kind. I can't thank you enough.

Paula


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> I have so many pics of my other goldens that are all regular pics, not digital. I need to get with it someday and scan them.
> I also used a bunch of my Max photos to make a collage of him when he died. It's hanging in our bedroom and I look at it every night.


I actually set some prints out and took digital pics of them...not all good, but a couple turned out very good. Here are 2 that were old pictures I had that I sat in a window and kept clicking until some turned out okay.
Sam's about 4 in the first one- 103 lbs of Gentleness
and 4 months old in the puppy shot. 
He was the runt and very skinny for a long time.

Maybe you could try to take a few this way and post them until you scan your pics. I'd love to see your Heart Goldens.....you've told me about Max and I'd love to see a picture.....
I made a collage of Sam too....gotta see my Boy every day


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

What a beautiful pic of Sam....he was a gorgeous boy...I love the photos you have and all the neat things others have done with them.....what great memories you have your boy....and I have to say he did lay a bit uncomfy looking...my first thought was "ouch"..LOL They are wonderful, goofy, sweet, and loving companions. I'm so glad you shared the pics, and I do hope to see more!!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

What a beautiful and happy boy. I know he means the world to you. I know he can't wait to see you at the bridge.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your treasured memories of your beloved Sam. You can see how much you loved him and how much he loved you in these pics. What a happy old gentleman he was.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I promised you this Paula...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kimm, It is beautiful.....Sam looks right at home in heaven too. He's resting on a cloud watching me through the window and waiting for the day we're together again. I can't thank you enough. Now I really have a decision to make...which one should be my siggy?


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh that new collage of Sam with wings and a halo is beautiful!


Tiffany


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness... what beautiful pictures of Sam! That sweet face just makes me get all choked up. It sounds like that trip did him some good! I am so glad that you were able to take him with you. You must have some wonderful memories from that trip.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

daisydogmom said:


> Oh my goodness... what beautiful pictures of Sam! That sweet face just makes me get all choked up. It sounds like that trip did him some good! I am so glad that you were able to take him with you. You must have some wonderful memories from that trip.


Thank you and yes, that is my favorite memory of Sam...He and I on that beach...I had a feeling it was our last trip together to the Outer Banks. I couldn't see him making a long car trip again. Now it's Ike's turn to experience the "Big Water."


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sam was such a handsome boy. Thank you so much for sharing your pictures and memories of him.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, he was just beautiful! I love the smile in those photos. It's obvious that he was a very happy boy and was very much loved.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Thank you and yes, that is my favorite memory of Sam...He and I on that beach...I had a feeling it was our last trip together to the Outer Banks. I couldn't see him making a long car trip again. Now it's Ike's turn to experience the "Big Water."


We have gone every year for the past three and I've fallen in love with the place. May and October are my fav times to go (few people)
Maybe we'll run into each other on the beach! Just watch for 2 red Goldens with hearts set on catching a pelican! :wave:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

moverking said:


> We have gone every year for the past three and I've fallen in love with the place. May and October are my fav times to go (few people)
> Maybe we'll run into each other on the beach! Just watch for 2 red Goldens with hearts set on catching a pelican! :wave:


We used to go in the summer months when we had kids in tow, but now that we're empty nesters, we go in mid September. My DH goes fishing out of Pirate's Cove in May and Oct. We are heading north to visit my daughter this year, so our trip south with Ike will probably be next year....I'll keep an eye out for you!! Also, if you haven't, try the Hatteras Chowder....YUM!!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I promised you this Paula...


Wow Kim, that sure is beautiful.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Sam sure was a very handsome and beautiful boy. His smile just melts your heart. Thanks for sharing your pics of him with us.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, my, Sam, what a special boy you must have been! Those pictures just tug at the heart strings. If he were mine, I'd have to see his pictures every day, too! Thanks for sharing these memories of your sweet boy.


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

Those pictures brought tears to my eyes. My Alex will be 12 next month and I just wonder how many more summers we'll we have with him.  

Thank you for sharing.


----------

